

Replacing the office keys with iPhones, N1s and Twilio - cjoh
http://sunlightlabs.com/blog/2010/our-door-opener-science-project/

======
joshu
I've wanted to build this for my garage door for a while. I'm always paranoid
that I left it open.

Wish I didn't have to rely on the internet being up, though...

~~~
mrshoe
Kind of like Brad Fitzpatrick's Android proximity garage door opener?
<http://brad.livejournal.com/2394220.html>

------
jonknee
If you want a more slick package there are devices made just for this. Here's
a Bluetooth lock controller for example:
[http://www.smarthome.com/70470/ECKey-EK2-Bluetooth-
enabled-V...](http://www.smarthome.com/70470/ECKey-EK2-Bluetooth-enabled-
Virtual-Keypad-Access-Control-System/p.aspx)

~~~
sbma44
Sure, but that's much less fun. (and this router is currently only $60 shipped
from Newegg -- that, plus maybe $10 worth of Radioshack components).

------
mey
Why hack up an entire router? Surely there is a better solution for a
networked light switch.

~~~
ryanpetrich
There's probably a more elegant solution, but I doubt there's a cheaper one
(at such a low quantity)

------
sync
... and if the power goes out?

~~~
jonknee
Then the lab wouldn't be too useful anyway and the existing keycard system
would also be up a creek.

------
charlesdm
This is great. I need to get this!

------
toddh
Love it.

